# Rockets reaching new lows



## Tenshi25 (Nov 27, 2002)

28 points scored against the Jazz in the first half, 22.7% FG.
It's great to see how after the pathetic performance against Portland, the Rockets players step up again in the big games and keep trying to make history in the franchise with new lows. Good job. :upset: :upset: :upset: :upset: :upset:


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Congrats, maybe they'll step up in the second half??? Unless the game is already over...


----------



## fryjol (Aug 13, 2002)

*Can you believe it?*

I don´t believe it, it´s a shame to waste an entire nba season in last part of the season........right now if all ends like it goes. The rockets say bye to his ilusions(if you can callit like that since they no show such a thing)


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Well, rockets fans, all 3 of you out there, look at how Phoenix is fighting. They are playing strong basketball against Dallas right now, and if they deserve to get into the playoffs ahead of teh Rockets, which they do right now, then they will. 

Its frustrating when your team puts up 116 one night, and follows that with back to back 60 point performances... Its amazing how all teh Rockets are terrible one the same night, especially Francis, Mobley and Yao. 2-14 from the field right now is Francis, and well Chiacgo is playing a lot better than Houston right now and have so much to look forward to. Stevie really needs to step it up now.


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

yeah this is just terrible. they showed a graphic on the screen that said last night francis, mobley, and yao were a combined 10-45. and until that point tonight they were 8-30(i think all those numbers are right). that is just pathetic for a team trying to make the playoffs.


----------



## W1Z0C0Z (Jun 18, 2002)

I had to turn my head... this was just sad.

I don't understand how every player can be cold on the same night. I've never understood that. Everyone was off and at the worst possible time.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Did you see Francis kick the ball into the stands when he got frustrated... Nice kick.

They need to let Yao loose, give him 20 shots on days like this, Id rather him putting up tough shots than Moochi trying to hit open ones.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Larry Smith, for last 5 minutes of game put in a lineup of

PG Maddox
SG Morris
SF Hawkins
PF Taylor
C Cato

These guys will give some heart and show the veterans what hustle is.


----------



## FatDaddy (Nov 13, 2002)

Larry Smith main change

reduce Yao's minutes


----------



## MemphisX (Sep 11, 2002)

For past sins, Franchise can not get back to the playoffs until the Grizzlies make the playoffs. 

On April 15, Steve Francis' taxes are due.:yes: 


:bbanana: :vbanana: :rbanana: :gbanana: :wbanana: :cbanana:


----------



## TwinkieTowers (Jul 16, 2002)

Mobley has to go; he's in the way of Yao.

Much like the way Eddie Jones and Nick Van Exel were in the way of Kobe.


----------



## eddievedder (Apr 10, 2003)

the rockets have to pass more the ball to the Dinasty,'cause he really got game and he can't be stopped by anyone...
but Francis and Mobley won't do it...and that's why they'll end the season on April 15


----------



## JazzMan (Feb 26, 2003)

Don't forget that the Rockets weren't even supposed to be in the running this year. They've had an impressive season and will continue to improve.

It's a shame it all has to finish like this, but they'll be back...


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

Not to forget that the refs handed the Rockets a win against the Clippers.

That was a shame, the Rockets wouldn't even be 9th place.

I am glad Marbury and the suns proved the media wrong.
Nice 28th place don't you think SPORTINGNEWS???
They picked us 28th in a league that has Denver and Cleveland!


----------



## Tenshi25 (Nov 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BigAmare</b>!
> I am glad Marbury and the suns proved the media wrong.
> Nice 28th place don't you think SPORTINGNEWS???
> They picked us 28th in a league that has Denver and Cleveland!


Yeah I remember reading about it just before the season started, all those so called experts predicting the Suns would be one of the bottom 5 teams in the West.
So much for the "experts".


----------



## MightyReds2020 (Jul 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Tenshi25</b>!
> 
> 
> Yeah I remember reading about it just before the season started, all those so called experts predicting the Suns would be one of the bottom 5 teams in the West.
> So much for the "experts".


Can't really blame them though. In last Aug, Starbury was still a loser, Marion hasn't proved that he can be an consistent goto option, Amare was just another KG-wanna-be, Penny wasn't even sure he's playing, and many people didn't even know how the two Johnsons' look like.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

> Not to forget that the refs handed the Rockets a win against the Clippers.


Suns have been hadned alot more win the Rockets, in fact with games decided by 3 points or less, the Rockets are 3 - 9, so they are actually very unlucky in that aspect. Harpring has hit a buzzer beater, Gasol, Butler, lots of unfortunate circumstances. That 108-107 loss to the Kings the other day was teh ref not calling a foul for Divac slicing yao in Neck??? Yao has been manhandled dwon teh strettch they dont get those calls. 

But I am still confident Suns will end seasson with a 3 game losing streak.


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

how good is Larry Smith? Is he the worst head coach now? Why he gave up so early last night?


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Very convenient of you to blame Larry Smith. He is quite a decent head coach and when a team is shooting as terribly as the Rockets were, and refusing to execute plays, nothing a had coach can do about it. How did he give up?


----------

